#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Why do we need artificial intelligence in our life?

## Bhavya

If we don't have all these exceptional growing technologies, our life would be much easier and simpler. That's why this question raises in my mind, why do we need AI in the first place? Do you guys have any answer for this question? If yes please let me know them in the reply box.

----------


## tripidea

If I'm a simple person my thought would be "AI no need for us" but If I'm a business person I would think we need AI, because we need them for our business.

----------


## Bhavya

> If I'm a simple person my thought would be "AI no need for us" but If I'm a business person I would think we need AI, because we need them for our business.


So you are saying normal human being don't need AI for their survival but business people need it for their work, Then as a consumers of that business products we also need AI, right?

----------


## tripidea

> So you are saying normal human being don't need AI for their survival but business people need it for their work, Then as a consumers of that business products we also need AI, right?


We need products only not manufacturing things, so consumers or customers don't use AI, but businesses use the AI to do their work in an easy way. so customers no need the AI, they won't use it.

----------


## Bhavya

> We need products only not manufacturing things, so consumers or customers don't use AI, but businesses use the AI to do their work in an easy way. so customers no need the AI, they won't use it.


Thanks for your explanation.Now I got it and I agree with your point.

----------

